# Dacron B50 does it stop stretching????



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Dacron B50 does it stop stretching????_


If you mean to permanently elongate, as in "creep," some say yes, some say no.

For me it has always been my experience with Dacron that my strings do eventually settle down and do stop creeping. As for how many shots does it take to break the string in, it can vary from bow to bow.


----------



## crw4 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Mate, I appreciate your help............I have a thing for B50, I know I lose a little FPS. My bow will take D97 no probs but will stay with B50


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Chris - 

If your bow likes B-50, it's fine. My B-50 _*ENDLESS LOOP*_ strings settle down after one session, regardless of the bow weight, providing the correct number of strands are used. If you have continuing creep (unrecoverable elongation) after a session or two, you might want to look at your braid/splice. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

If the string was well-made it should settle down (...been using B50 since vintage bows were called “new”, with no complaints). I build Flemish B50 strings for my bows and often leave the bow strung for a day or two, before serving and after initially shooting the string in (…heavier bows seem to respond a little quicker during this period, but there’s also other variables to consider).

When I want to speed up any part of the process I’ll usually hang one end of the string off a high hook and attach about 100 lbs. (my toolbox) to the other end, overnight or longer (…less weight for very light bows).

Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## crw4 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Guys,

The bow is a New Martin Venom [email protected] 66" The strings where made on order from the US through a very well known maker.
Thank you for your help


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Ditto here. I find that Dacron stretches quite a bit, but settles down after a hundred arrows (one good shooting session). Maybe it will creep a little bit after that after another couple sessions, but then that's it - they remain stable for a long time, I'd say "indefinitely" until it frays and gets ugly. I build the string to the desired actual length, let it stretch, then make up the length by twisting the string. Ironically enough, that ends up being within the fiber manufacturers range of suggested twists in the string, so all ends well. I'm probably a dweeb for not using newer string materials, but Dacron is inexpensive and quite rugged - good qualities for making your own strings or simply buying new and using them for a long time with no worries.


----------



## bearbowman (Mar 29, 2005)

Viper is right on the endless deal. Put the string on the bow and thats it unless you do some twisting. The problem with many many flemish style strings is in manufacture. Many wax the tag ends heavily to aid in twisting. This was will ooze out while the bow is strung and cause elongation. TOO MANY twists however is the main problem. If you basically ignore the markings on your jig and use a tape to determine your starting point for making the second loop and start about 1 to 1 1/4" shorter than what your string need to be you will end up with a string about 1/2" too short. Now once on the bow you can compress the limbs and seat the string............right on the money. My strings only have about 12 to 15 twists in them to keep them from coming apart and if you have to put 20 twists in them its no big deal but the critical thing is to nail your length on you string. All those twists are like a big slinky and a slinky stretches. 
Once all the internal wax comes out of your flemish string it is done settling


----------

